# How to record from my PS3 to my Laptop



## MarcusRaven (Jan 10, 2011)

What would I need to record a direct feed from my PS3 to my laptop? The lappy has an HDMI port, but I think its output only. What I'm wanting to accomplish is making a demo video that I can make a commentary on by recording using my microphone. I guess I need to know if any equipment is involved, and what software I might need.


----------



## SifJar (Jan 10, 2011)

You'd need a video capture card, with the correct type of port on it to receive video. If you want to record HD video, it'd need to have an HDMI port obviously. The correct software for recording video should be provided with a video capture card.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 10, 2011)

If you don't know whether your laptop has a capture card or not, 99% chance it doesn't.  Laptops don't come with them willy-nilly, you have to specifically hunt out a laptop with one, it's pretty rare.

What model do you have?  Might be able to get an expresscard or whatever one.


----------



## Thoob (Jan 10, 2011)

You'll need to buy a Hauppauge HD PVR, which will cost you anywhere between $150-200.


----------



## Law (Jan 10, 2011)

If you get an EasyCap and the PS3 S-Video cables you could do it through USB, just remember to get something like this and plug it into your line in for the audio, because the EasyCap audio is pretty shitty. Might be able to find something like an easycap that takes Component cables for a better image.

Something that'll record in HD will usually cost a lot more though.


For software, VirtualDub is all you'll need for viewing and recording.


vvvvvv from what I've heard the EasyCap has pretty low latency. I think Gaisuto has one so you might want to ask him. I've heard good things about the DVD EZMaker USB Gold, but it's almost 5 times the price of an EasyCap. The Encore Electronics ENMVG is apparently a pretty good compromise, better than the EasyCap but not as expensive as the DVD EZMaker USB Gold.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 10, 2011)

USB devices tend to have latency issues, be careful which you get.


----------



## MarcusRaven (Jan 11, 2011)

Well, my plan was to record video and have my microphone plugged in for the audio. I don't need sound from the game in the video. (I could, but I would need some video editing software to lower the game audio volume in parts.) I guess I'm going to wait until I get a better computer, because my wife's laptop is a bit lacking. Its a Toshiba Satellite T135D. Bought at Wal-Mart.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 11, 2011)

My friend uses an EasyCap to record all of his gameplay (Cpl ManBearPig on youtube if you want to check it out. Try to view his own personal gameplay videos to ensure it is EasyCap). It isn't awful really, but there is a noticeable difference even from just plain 'ol component cables to EasyCap quality.

If you want the best quality, the HD PVR is top of the line. It doesn't get better for the price.

There is the Dazzle that is the middle line. It is definitely lower quality than the HD PVR, but higher than the EasyCap. Only the HD PVR out of the three can actually record in HD as far as I'm aware.

These are all USB capture cards, but they are the most widely used. If you look at CoD montages from places such as Machinima and Hazard Cinemas, they generally use the HD PVR. It is a very high quality USB capture card that is fantastic once set up.


----------



## jargus (Jan 11, 2011)

You cannot record a PS3 through HDMI. Its is HDCP encrypted. You will need a composite or component capture card. HDPVR and Avertv HD DVR are the best for component. Easycap is good since it can be used in a variety of programs with no latency. If you split a composite to tv and your computer go with a dazzle.

http://www.avermedia-usa.com/avertv/produc...mp;tab=APDriver
http://www.hauppauge.com/site/products/data_hdpvr.html
http://www.pinnaclesys.com/PublicSite/us/P...corder+Plus.htm
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5707


----------

